# "the parameter is incorrect" error message



## Dylll (Jan 16, 2009)

i have windows xp professional. after i log in (and before anything loads) (except my background) an error message appears that says:

C:\WINNT\system32\command.com
C:\WINNT\system32\command.com
The parameter is incorrect.

inside the popup error message there is an "OK" button. if you push the "OK" button, another popup comes up. This one has like a black place to type stuff(looks similar to the Start-Run thing.) then it goes away after like less than 2 sec.(i have tried to type in it but when you press any key, it disappears.) when goes away, the original popup comes up again. that just happens over and over. nothing will load, not even the Start button.


----------



## flatpyramid (Nov 7, 2008)

I would recommend 2 things:

1. Perform a system restore before the error started or

2. Do a repair install of your Windows XP Pro. How? Boot from your Windows XP installation CD, follow the prompts and choose option to Repair installation.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Can you boot to safe mode? (Tap F8 as the PC boots up)

If so, check the startup folder (*Start | All Programs | Startup*) to see if there is a shortcut you don't recognize.

Run *msconfig* (*Start | Run*, type *msconfig*, press *Enter*)
Click the *Startup* tab
Look in the *Command* column for any entries that point to *C:\Winnt\system32\command.com*, or any file that ends with *.bat* or *.cmd*
To widen the column, point the mouse to the line between *Command* and *Location*, when the mouse pointer changes to







click and drag, or double click.
If you see such an entry, uncheck the box for it. Post the complete command that is in the *Command* column plus the complete entry that is in the *Location* column
Reboot. You'll get a message that says *You have used System Configuration Utility to make changes to the way Windows starts.* Click *OK*, but don't select the box for *Don't show this message* just yet.

HTH

Jerry


----------

